# Website Down



## dodger (May 20, 2006)

Is the Clean and shiny website down at the minutet as i can't get on?


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

looks jedd to me too


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Looks like the database server is knackered.


----------



## dodger (May 20, 2006)

oh well, thanks for checking :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Yikes!


----------



## dodger (May 20, 2006)

Whats up with it Johnny?


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

looks like the connection is screwy. Only ever seen that message locally!


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Techy is on it now... 

Hold tight


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

That will be that fixed!!

I now know why I pay out so much for support 

Thats almost less than an hour!!!

Johnny


----------



## Mattieuk (Oct 26, 2005)

Are you sure its fixed dude......still not working for me


----------



## Refined Reflections (May 12, 2006)

nope not working here either


----------



## vicky (Dec 20, 2005)

nope me neither.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Its back now


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

It's not working again!


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

The line into Tele House in London has a fault. 

Im not too sure how long it will be...

Sorry 

Will shout when it comes back up... 

This isnt just affecting my site but a number of them.

Johnny


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

So extra 20% off everything for having to wait then!


----------



## Ant GTI-6 (Nov 30, 2005)

Its working ok now 6.05pm:thumb:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

John,

Just incase you hadn't noticed, website down with this message...

Microsoft OLE DB Provider for ODBC Drivers error '80004005'

[Microsoft][ODBC SQL Server Driver][TCP/IP Sockets]SQL Server does not exist or access denied.

/login/integrallib.asp, line 25


----------



## JimmyChoo (Feb 5, 2006)

Its up now


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Not working again.


----------



## Mr Marine (Jan 8, 2006)

Nope, its all Dandy..........please try again..............and let me know........asap

Thanks

Mr Marine


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Its working now??

Had some SQL errors last night too but it ok at the mo!


----------



## Mr Marine (Jan 8, 2006)

Whew - I can do without that this week !!!


----------



## DaveM (Dec 9, 2005)

I am still getting this coming up, has any one go any ideas.

Microsoft OLE DB Provider for ODBC Drivers error '80040e57'

[Microsoft][ODBC SQL Server Driver][SQL Server]String or binary data would be truncated.

/login/integrallib.asp, line 294


----------



## Frosty (Aug 20, 2006)

Try windows update and clear you cache. Looks like explorer issues.


----------



## Mr Marine (Jan 8, 2006)

DaveM

Still having problems ?

Please let me know.........

Mr Marine


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

If I place an order tonight am I likely to receive it for sat?

It's quite a big order.


----------



## Mr Marine (Jan 8, 2006)

If placed today we should ship Thursday for delivery on Friday - so YES !

- if you want to send a pm to check stock, prior to placing that'll be fine !

Mr Marine


----------

